# Need help with Rip software problem



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

Hi Guys, I told you I would come looking for you hehe. Ok so here is my problem. I installed the drivers first, than the rip software and then the dtg hm1 software. Now for some reason my print jobs are not spooling to the Rip software to print. I installed everything in the order they told me too and for some reason it is not working right. Any help would be greatly appreciated, I am going to call mesa tommorow but I was hoping to get it working tonight. Another wierd thing is that it will print directly to a light garment without spooling through the Rip software. Marc where are you hehe  thanks guys.
ps. I am really bad as I have not video taped anything yet , I will once I get it printing though. Believe me you would not want to see video of what I have been doing  it would really bore you or amuse you. Thanks again

Bobbie


----------



## Printzilla (Mar 22, 2007)

I need some more info.

Go to your printer folder and right click the epson 2400. Go to properties, and then ports. Determine what USB port it is using. We need that.

Manually start the RIP PRO program.

Click on the input icon on the left. Make sure that the hot folder for the MH is pointed at the HM1 under device, and at queue 1 in the output queue drop down list.

Click on the output icon on the left. Make sure that the output queue is pointed to the proper usb port that we discovered in step one.

If all that is correct try to print. Make sure you select the proper printer in Photoshop (HM1).

If that does not work, we can try something else.


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

Printzilla said:


> I need some more info.
> 
> Go to your printer folder and right click the epson 2400. Go to properties, and then ports. Determine what USB port it is using. We need that.
> 
> ...


Hi Marc, thanks so much for helping me , I am really feeling retarded right now. I am usually pretty good at figuring things out but for some reason I am not able to figure this out. I tried what you said and I am still getting an error when it goes to print. It still does not open the rip software and spool there. I even tried with the rip open and it still did not go. I figure it has to do with the settings somewhere and for the life of me I cant find it. Any other ideas? thanks agian 

Bobbie


----------



## TahoeTomahawk (Apr 12, 2006)

The only time I couldn't get it to print is when I had to re-install the software. I made the mistake of not removing it first before installing it again.

Try to remove the Rip software first. 
Then open up your printers and faxes, find the Epson print driver you installed for the HM1 and try to do a test print. If that works, then the problem must be with the Rip, so try to re-install the Rip again.


----------



## Printzilla (Mar 22, 2007)

Is the rip output queue pointed toward the same usb port?

What printer are you printing to?

Sounds like the launcher did not install properly. You could uninstall and reinstall. If you need any more help pm me your number, and I can try and walk you through it.


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

Printzilla said:


> Is the rip output queue pointed toward the same usb port?
> 
> What printer are you printing to?
> 
> Sounds like the launcher did not install properly. You could uninstall and reinstall. If you need any more help pm me your number, and I can try and walk you through it.


Just wanted to say thank you again Marc, You saved my night  I would not have slept thinking about what I could have done hehe.

I did have to come and edit this to say I printed the shirt upside down again hehe.

Bobbie


----------



## Printzilla (Mar 22, 2007)

Glad to be of assistance. I will send the bill to MESA.


----------



## noeriverdj (Nov 12, 2013)

hi sorry for my bad english 
i'm new in this business and i bought in USA a used DTG HM1 and bring it to my country Ecuador and i lost the CDs to install all the programs, drivers and installation software can somebody help me pleas.


i don't know what to do and i'm berry worried i spend all my money in this machine.


----------



## Smalzstein (Jul 22, 2008)

You have to buy a new software anyway because the license is non transferable.

Do you have DTG Digital in your country? because to run the machine this particular model require sensor strips for white ink ussage (wjich is a consumable).


----------



## noeriverdj (Nov 12, 2013)

thanks and can you tell me please how ore where can i buy a new software? because i have the 2 keys to run the programs


----------



## Smalzstein (Jul 22, 2008)

Embroidery Machines | Screen Printing | DTG Garment Printers

US dealer, Don from this company is this forum member maybe he can help.


----------

